# SOUTH DAKOTA In a small plane



## gregreg343 (Mar 2, 2012)

My uncle just got his instrument rating and him my cousin my dog and I are thinking of flying his plane to South Dakota or North Dakota. Does anyone know of any public land close to a small airport? Ive never been there, is there hotels with kennels? How about vehicle rental ?


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

gregreg343 said:


> My uncle just got his instrument rating and him my cousin my dog and I are thinking of flying his plane to South Dakota or North Dakota. Does anyone know of any public land close to a small airport? Ive never been there, is there hotels with kennels? How about vehicle rental ?


I don't think there are any large airports in SD. Pierre would be good, close to everything & motels allow dogs but I am not sure what the rules are for running dogs on public ground is this time of year.


----------



## 7Wings (Jul 24, 2011)

Shoot me a PM if u r still interested. I live in grand haven and have land with lots of birds in ND. If I can tag along with my dog I will gladly bring you. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

I found that the Motel 6 west end of Mitchell SD allows dogs in rooms, mosat of them do in that area I beleive,


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Lots of land in North and south Dakota.
Where ya going. Pretty vague, ???


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

gregreg343 said:


> My uncle just got his instrument rating and him my cousin my dog and I are thinking of flying his plane to South Dakota or North Dakota. Does anyone know of any public land close to a small airport? Ive never been there, is there hotels with kennels? How about vehicle rental ?


i have a house in north dakota in a small town. that town also has a small airport.  

house is rentable...has all the modern conveniences. located south central ND. good pheasant/duck/deer.


----------



## 7Wings (Jul 24, 2011)

Kid....what is the closest town that I would have heard of? My place is between Linton and Strassburg. 45i-50 miles se (as crow flies) from Bismarck. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Not to dis you uncle. I'm sure he's a good pilot...But jumping into one of those gocarts with wings with a pilot with a brand spanking new pilot's license sounds a little scary to me. There's a lot of weather between here 'n there. But that's just me. 

Whatever you end up doing...Be Safe 'n Have Fun!


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Not to dis you uncle. I'm sure he's a good pilot...But jumping into one of those gocarts with wings with a pilot with a brand spanking new pilot's license sounds a little scary to me. There's a lot of weather between here 'n there. But that's just me.
> 
> Whatever you end up doing...Be Safe 'n Have Fun!


Private pilot is the first level, Imstrument is second step up, not a brand new pilot but possibly new to cross country, plenty of freeway and median to land in on I-90 if theres an issue,,,:lol:


----------



## kgpcr (Apr 25, 2012)

Most hotels let you keep the dog in the room LOL


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

solohunter said:


> Private pilot is the first level, Imstrument is second step up, not a brand new pilot but possibly new to cross country, plenty of freeway and median to land in on I-90 if theres an issue,,,:lol:


I'm very familiar with the dif between VFR & IFR. But it sounds like he 'might' be new to a major cross-country flight, and he is new to IFR.

I would watch the weather closely, fly during daylight, and pray...for BIG BUCKS!!! 

Good luck!

GH


----------

